# Mating season



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Terry,
How long does this abusive behavior go on with the male mallards?

This morning I heard Daisy carrying on & Chuck thought she was just talking. I told him no, that's her distress quack. Sure enough I looked out & there were *8 males* attempting to fly up to the yard. I spent 30+ minutes keeping them at bay. I might add, I was successful. I may have looked silly but got the job done. Daisy was able to eat in peace. 

There is another female that hasn't found her way to our yard as yet.  
She had a terrible time yesterday across the lake. 
It just makes me sick to my stomach. 
The season can't end soon enough. 

Cindy


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

poor duck 

well hopfully it can find your house (paradise)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Cindy,

I was curious myself, as to when the "harrasment" ends.  It seems such a terrible time for the female ducks.

I'm glad you are there to protect Daisy. What would life be like for her without your help. I shudder to think.  I hope the other little duck lady finds your protective yard too.

Is this kind of behavior exagerated because the ratio of females to males is way down or would this happen regardless....I wonder  ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, they are still going strong here too. It usually slows down by the end of May around here.

Terry


----------

